# Bunkai  I - A look at the original explanation



## Victor Smith (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm beginning a new series on my blog about 'bunkai', using Mabuni Kenwa's original examples from his 1934 Goshin Karate Kempo using Seienchin Kata.

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com/2011/09/bunkai-i-look-at-original-explanation.html


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 5, 2011)

Great article.  I especially like Charles Goodin's article at the end of yours.  I've met Mr. Goodin and have seen the karate library he donated to the University of Hawaii at Manoa.  It's the greatest collection of rare karate books on Earth.

The subject of bunkai is controversial for many karateka.  I recognize that bunkai may be a new word, but the concept of "bunkai" seems to be old.  Karateka aren't really inventing anything with the study of bunkai.  They are merely unlocking the kata, IMO.

BTW - I'm going to post Goodin's article separately.  Its worth discussing on its own.


----------



## KyoshiLarry (Jun 2, 2014)

My name is Larry Nichols.  I studied Chinese, Japanese and Korean  martial arts for over 30 years.  I read a post about Bunkai last night.   Someone posted about wasted moves such as ready stance position (Chun  Bi- TKD or Hachijidachi- Karate).  It seems no one knows what the ready  stance was for.  I will give you an insight.  First the word  hachijidachi means figure eight stance, hence the word hachi means eight  and dachi means stance.  when the figure eight is turned sideways it  represents infinity (as in energy is infinite).  Energy translates to ki  or chi power.  However the true Bunkai for the ready stance is a double  strike to the pubic region which will cause great pain and immobility  as this will cause the attacker to drop to the ground.  This applies to  both male and female.  while a strike to the inguinal points on both  sites will impair a male for a while, a higher strike on a female is  where the ovaries are located; such a strike to the ovaries on a female  is just as effective as a slight tap to a males testicles.  The Chinese  apply sword hand (spear hand strike) to the above referenced locations  with conditioned fingertips.  I hope this will give you an insight on  the Bunkai on the ready stance position.


----------

